# Health indications



## Surbhi (Jul 4, 2016)

Pictures.....


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That's a position a lot of budgies sleep in.

Unless you see any signs of illness such as watery poops or tail bobbing you have nothing to be concerned about. You may like to read through some stickies to help familiarise yourself with budgies and what you need to look out for.

*The Quick 'Find it' Guide*

Frequently Asked Questions- Basic information on budgies, their health, breeding and the forum boards.

Articles- A collection of articles on Diseases, Training and Bonding, Budgie Basics, Housing etc.

Stickies on Behaviour-Including screeching and how to read budgie signs.

Stickies on Sexing a Budgie-A guide if you want to try and sex your budgie.

Stickies on Budgie Health-LOADS of information from blood feathers, quarantine, budgies first aid kits, poisonous plants and loads of other wonderful information. You MUST check this section out!

Stickies on Taming & Bonding- Clicker training and how to use positive reinforcement with your bird are just a couple of the topics covered here.

Stickies on Budgie Breeding Questions about breeding? Have a look through these stickies to see if they can help. With tips to discourage breeding, the dangers of colony breeding and a budgies breeding diet are just some of the topics here for discussion.

Full list of Forum Stickies


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  From your question, I gather you are very new to budgies and it's not at all advisable for someone who does not yet have a good grasp of the species to provide a nesting pot for breeding purposes.
I also notice that the budgie who is getting ready to nap with the beak tucked into the feathers is still very young (still has some of the baby barring on the forehead area). This budgie is not anywhere near ready to breed.

In order to avoid future complications and potential heartache, please remove the nesting pot and any other nesting areas from the cage and follow the recommendations on these links below:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You have received excellent advice from Therm and aluz.
Please remove the nesting post from the cage as aluz has recommended.

Please take the time to read through ALL of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Surbhi (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you for the valuable information. I have removed the nesting box.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi :welcome: to the forum! You'll find tons of useful and important information in the links that were provided for you in the posts above. If you have any questions, just ask . Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome, you have two lovely budgies there. Budgies do not need a nest to sleep in they prefer to be on a swing or perch high up. This is for safety and comfort. They sleep standing up usually. Some will rest the head turned backwards or some will simply stand sort of relaxed and leaning slightly forward. They are both perfectly acceptable.:Love birds:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your little birds are beautiful  What are their names? 

I'm glad you've removed the nesting pot at this time and I can tell you want the best for your little ones! :thumbsup: 

You've certainly come to the right place to learn even more about your budgies, starting with the links provided by Deborah. Be sure to ask if you have any questions after reading through everything!

We hope to see you and your budgies around the forums! :wave:


----------

